# Prolapsed Disc



## MLC (10 Feb 2011)

Has anyone had one of these (both the problem and the op) and how did it go?

I am booked in for a courdal epidural injection next Thurs then followed by Physio sessions.

Should I lay off the bike (I am cycling at the moment despite the back pain) and would like to get out again as soon as poss. I will bow to the advice of the specialist of course.

The consultant tells me If I had the procedure on a friday I should be back at work on the Monday so If i'm OK to work surely I'm also to cycle ?


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2011)

you have a PM


----------



## slugonabike (10 Feb 2011)

Which 'procedure' do you mean when you say you should be back at work several days later - the caudal or surgery?

I 'popped' a disk late in 2009 and it responded very well to a caudal injection - just one day off work afterwards and everything was fine. The injection wasn't anything like as bad as I had feared.

The problem recurred last summer and a repeat caudal did not help. I had a microdiscectomy in early November and was off work (and cycling) for 6 weeks. Unfortunately, the op was not successful - it appears that the big lump of disc sitting on my nerve might have caused permanent damage. 

I'm told that activity will not worsten things so am allowed to do as much as I feel able. I've been back on the bike a bit, I keep in low gear and avoid much off-road stuff. I pay for it with increased pain for a day or so afterwards, but it lifts my mood so it's a case of 'swings and roundabouts'.

I hope that you soon get this sorted and are back to full fitness.


----------



## MLC (10 Feb 2011)

The first step is the caudal injection + subsequent physio which I am told by the specialist is just pop in in the morning have the procedure and go home in the afternoon.

The actual problem is a slipped disc/herniated disc/prolapsed disc Choose whatever definition suits

If that fails then they have suggested the discectomy (the full op) as a fall back but hopefully that won't be needed.

I just wanted to see if anyone had the injection and how quick they were actually able to get back on a bike without damaging themselves as I am due to go in on a thursday I have an (easy paced) club run on the sunday and just wondering if I would be OK for that.

Thanks


----------



## slugonabike (10 Feb 2011)

The caudal can take a few days to kick in, up to 14 days in some cases, so don't give up hope if you don't get immediate relief.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2011)

I had a badly prolapsed disc 20 years ago and it was absolute agony. The disc was squashing a nerve and I was losing feeling in my left foot, and couldn't walk properly. I had an appointment with a neurosurgeon who said that the CAT scan showed that I needed surgury. He was a bit annoyed when I said that I would rather wait and see if the physiotherapy sessions I had already started could lead to an improvement. They did. After about 12 weeks of excercises and sessions on a traction bed, I was pretty much back to normal. Every few years I do something stupid and get a bit of back-ache, but by and large, I have been very fortunate.

I wish you the very best of luck.


----------

